# 2010 Photo Contest for Montauk Tackle Co. Apparel!



## rpavlick (Mar 11, 2009)

2coolfishing.com sponsor Montauk Tackle Company is sponsoring a 2010 photo contest right here on this thread! Post your personal favorite fishing photo of 2010. Have a story along with it? We would love to hear it! 

This is a fun easy contest. Just make sure the photo is from 2010, that the photo is a fishing photo (holding up a fish, action fishing shot, release shot) and that the photo is your property. You can post multiple photos if you like. Anyone who posts is in the contest and we are just going to draw a winner at random. No votes. Just contribute a photo and if you would like a caption for that photo and you are in! 

The winner will receive a Montauk Stripe Shirt from the Montauk tackle company Off The Hook

This is a 30 day contest. Last day to submit a photo is January 4th. We will draw a winner of January 5th


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*Here is my little fishing partner.*

She is four and can fish like a teen.....


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

My 6 year old is hooked.


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*San Luis Pass Big Girl*

SAN LUIS PASS Summer of 2010


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Baffin Beauty 10lbs
Same fish, just shy of 31
Nice Red at sunset..


----------



## rpavlick (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey everyone. Remember all you have to do is submit your favorite 2001 fishing photo and you are in the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Year 2010 you mean?:slimer:



rpavlick said:


> Hey everyone. Remember all you have to do is submit your favorite 2001 fishing photo and you are in the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

My son Josh. 1st time throwing artificials and landed his first 27-3/4" red on an assasin. He was excited.









My sons 2nd fish of the day throwing TTF big minnow


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## conner48d (Nov 27, 2009)

*My Girl Friend's Big Fish on 12# test line*


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Big Lake this past weekend.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

The Redfish Queen.


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll play. Here are a couple inshore favorites.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

how do we attatch a photo?..ive tried puttin a picture into the url and it shows a red x..


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Shark and redfishing with my grandpa out of Galveston. Good times!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Shark and redfishing with my grandpa out of Galveston. Good times!


that last pic of the sun and rod is 2COOL!:cheers:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

First pic is in Jan. 2010 fishing with 007 and it was freakin' freezing and wet.
Second pic is in Oct. 2010 fishing with my brother in Texas City. I hooked this nice red and while fighting to reel it in a shark came in and tried to take a bite out my catch (notice the perfect bite mark on the tail fin).


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My very FIRST Bull Red! I was perty darn excited about it!


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

You win.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Back to back slot reds last month...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i like my redfish:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## conner48d (Nov 27, 2009)

*My girl friends first big fish on 12# test line*


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

fun day throwing topwaters with my dad and buddy Chris. that day we finished with catching and releasing over 20 reds to 30".


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

The girls with 3 reds


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

*photo*



BACLIFF BERT said:


> You win.


 i second that she wins


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> My very FIRST Bull Red! I was perty darn excited about it!


you were suppossed to post a pic with a fish...i dont see no dang fish in there


----------



## DQW (May 26, 2006)

EMB limit I love fall.


----------



## DQW (May 26, 2006)

Sept. - 28" skinny girl - photo and release


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

BLUE MARLIN IN HAWAII


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

told the wife , "i am tossing the last shrimp on my fly rod" and then were going home, well some 20 minuets later i land that Jack, as you can see my left are was killing me from fighting this big girl.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

I wanna shirt..


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wade fishing Rockport, red shad.


----------



## bluewing (Mar 19, 2010)

Hour long battle!!!!!!


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

29 1/4 inches


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's my nomination, Samuel 14 year old son:









Pete A.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

*cc*

.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

flatzstalker said:


> .


is that redfish tailing?


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Startin him early- Laguna spec.*

Travis Wayne and Earl.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*THE WIN-NA!!*



Jamie_Lee said:


> My very FIRST Bull Red! I was perty darn excited about it!


What bull red? I dont see any bull red.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Pic*

Top water 7 lb Big Lake beauty !!

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Prefishing for xtreme redfish tournament


----------



## chasintail2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

topwatrout said:


> I wanna shirt..


Haha we'll bein do this next week!


----------



## flounderstalker (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

One of my great customers invited me to go along with them on their annual visits to "Bay Flats Lodge" , the young lady you see in the picture is my customer contact (the guy you see was our guide from Bay Flats). This was her very first time ever to go saltwater fishing, it took her about 45 minutes to land this Jack on a trout rod but she had a great time!


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> My very FIRST Bull Red! I was perty darn excited about it!


I'm pretty excited about it too. I'm sure that if you post more fishing pics, we would all pitch in and just buy you the shirt.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll play! 
This weekend's wade fishing...


----------



## Zfisherman (Aug 11, 2005)

November was good! My keeper with her keeper.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*2010 fishing pics*

Here are a few 2010 fishing pictures.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Redfish*

Fishing Trinity around Thanksgiving!


----------



## txhickdawg (May 26, 2010)




----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

txhickdawg said:


>


looks like a ton of fun on a fly rod with that redfish


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Port Mansfield Big Girl*

Syd's best day ,,,so far .


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Fishing with good friends during the split of Duck Season.......doesn't get much better than this!!! This trout went 7# 26.5" and ate a pink corky fatboy.....the original I want to add. Thank you for the trip guys!!


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*Liquid Release*

Liquid Release


----------



## CFOX (Aug 28, 2009)

Grand Slam from Belize this summer


----------



## CFOX (Aug 28, 2009)

A few days in POC


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*24Buds and 24JuiceBoxes*

Thanks for the chance! A few from the summer. Good times for sure.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Panama*

My wife spoiled me with a trip to Panama for our 10 year wedding anniversary. It had been a dream of mine to go for a long time. Our primary goal was to catch a black marlin, the only marlin species I had left to bag. We beat it in spades. The first day alone we released three blacks. The days after only made it more epic, including another 3 + marlin day (including fighting a double header with one being a black and one being a blue with my wife) with a 200+ lb cow tuna thrown in , that my wife caught on standup gear. Wow. Enjoy, and Happy New Years!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

redag,very nice pics.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Redag, holy cow man! Any weights guestimates?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*Pics*

#1 My daughter Rion and I

#2 Bowed up

#3 Junichi's first saltwater trip with me and his big Red.

#4 Deliciousnous

#5 My Sled I bought this year


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

*Out fishing with my son*

Three from the summer...


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, who won?


----------



## rpavlick (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow what great photos. All these amazing catches show the great group of anglers we have on 2cool! Now to draw a winner. Below I have assigned every person who entered a photo a number. I will then randomly draw one number who will win the shirt from Montauk Tackle Co. 

1. Patwilson
2. Capsized
3. Fishhogg
4. Blake tyler
5. C.Hern5972
6. BMTAngler
7. Fireater
8. Techsas Jim
9. Bacliff Bert
10. Aggiemulletboy
11. Fatfisherman
12. Jamie_lee
13. RedFisch
14. Iirdered2003
15. Conner48d
16. Bobby Hill
17. Wading_fool
18. Dqw
19. Nofnsuzies
20. Terry G.
21. Topwatrout
22. Profish00
23. Bluewing
24. Big3slayer
25. Pete A.
26. Flatzstalker
27. JWS.Hookem
28. Txfishon
29. Rat_daddy
30. Chasintail2010
31. Flounderstalker
32. Trodery
33. Jeff. W
34. Zfisherman
35. Teamgafftop2
36. Oldriver88
37. Txhickdawg
38. Bayduck
39. Fisheyesdm
40. CFOX
41. 24Buds
42. RedAg
43. Saltwatersensations
44. Teamburns

*And the winner is....................................*


----------



## rpavlick (Mar 11, 2009)

9! Bacliff Bert. Congrats to you! I will pm you for your info so we can send the Montauk Tackle Co. Shirt. Thanks again to all who participated and our sponsor Montauk Tackle Co. Check them out at www.montauktackle.com .


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats Baycliff Bert! Nice shirt. Thanks for the great contest. Great pictures everyone. I love pics!


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats man! I missed it by () much! 

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow thank you very much...this was truley a luck of the draw for me as there was some very fine pictures submitted.
I'm very appreciative indeed!

PM returned concerning mailing addy and size.


----------

